# Survival eh? Ninja or Samurai?



## ReadyMadeWater (May 3, 2012)

Who would win and why?


----------



## chris88idaho (Apr 30, 2012)

ReadyMadeWater said:


> Who would win and why?


Whichever one had a rifle.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Miyamoto Musashi.


----------



## chris88idaho (Apr 30, 2012)

Godzilla would just step on all of them. Proven fact all Japanese are genetically predisposed to run screaming at the site of large lizards, especially when they step on model houses. Fact.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

chris88idaho said:


> Godzilla would just step on all of them. Proven fact all Japanese are genetically predisposed to run screaming at the site of large lizards, especially when they step on model houses. Fact.


  Good one, Chris! :2thumb:


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Samurai were run of the mill soldiers. Ninjas were an elite of assassins. It's like comparing your average soldier to Navy Seals.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

My bet's on Rambo.:2thumb::ignore:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

The Samurai would obviously 'win', because:

The Samurai were a noble class of feudal Japan.

The ninja is a mythological construct romanticized for decades by Hollywood; there are, and never have been a secret society of 'ninjas'.

ninjas don't exist

seriously

still reading?

WHY are you still reading?

nothing to see here

these are not the ninjas you're looking for

because they're not real

:ignore:

:surrender:

----------------------------------------------------

sorry, couldn't help myself :lolsmash:


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Whoever starts the fight. The Samurai where the noble class's enforcers and where frequently brutal. Peasants created the ninja to get revenge or justice.


----------



## chris88idaho (Apr 30, 2012)

Dude godzilla stomped Tokyo god only knows how many times. He smooshed tanks like they were models. Really what is a ninja gonna do?

Godzilla all the way!


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

Mothra and two giant caterpillars kicked Godzilla's butt.


----------



## chris88idaho (Apr 30, 2012)

Zanazaz said:


> Mothra and two giant caterpillars kicked Godzilla's butt.


Mothers could fly, thats cheating.


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

In giant monster battles there are no rules.


----------



## MinistryMindedLee (May 13, 2012)

Can't they just get along? Why would they have to fight?

I think Mr. Miyagi would take the loser and train him to come back and win any way.


----------



## chris88idaho (Apr 30, 2012)

MinistryMindedLee said:


> Can't they just get along? Why would they have to fight?
> 
> I think Mr. Miyagi would take the loser and train him to come back and win any way.


That's called a sequel


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

ReadyMadeWater said:


> Who would win and why?


Who cares let em kill each other. One will kill the other outright than die from their wounds


----------



## TaxedInMaine (Feb 22, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> The Samurai would obviously 'win', because:
> 
> The Samurai were a noble class of feudal Japan.
> 
> ...


Almost completely wrong...

Yes Samurai were comparable to nobles or knights. They would have had everything handed to them and some had staffs to wait on them.

Ninjas were common people, mainly farmers and self sufficient. They were trained from birth in martial arts, stealth, wilderness survival...etc

If you truly think they didn't exist you live in a fantasy world.

Tell this guy Ninjas don't exist. I met him while training at one of his quest centers in the 90's.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stephen_K._Hayes


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Mr. Miyagi ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

I think the A bomb took them both out.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

It depends on what you mean by 'win' and for how long before someone else challenges them. 
I prefer to be like the practical man in a war zone who just minded his business and sold his produce to whoever was in charge when he came to market. He had 'survived' under 5 different flags, as a 'simple' farmer. Sounds like my kind of way....


----------

